# BMK für PT100 mit konfektionierter Anschlussleitung



## paec (19 August 2019)

Guten Morgen.

 Wir verwenden des Öfteren PT100, die bereits mit einer angeschlossenen Leitung ausgeliefert werden. Nun gibt es eine Diskussion in [FONT=&quot]unserer [/FONT] Firma, ob der PT100 und die Leitung
  verschiedene BMK's bekommen. Also z.B. der PT100 64B61 und die Leitung 64W62. Wir haben leider die EN 81346-2 nicht in unserer Firma. Kann mir jemand die entsprechende
Stelle in der Norm mitteilen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Credofire (19 August 2019)

Eine Stelle in der Norm dazu weis ich auch nicht. Das Anschlusskabel an sich ist ja Teil des Bauteils. Also bekommt es auch keine extra Bezeichnung.


----------



## M-Ott (21 August 2019)

Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Credofire (23 August 2019)

Zur Not kannst du ja am Bauteil noch vermerken zB 2m für 2m Anschlussleitung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2019)

Credofire schrieb:


> Eine Stelle in der Norm dazu weis ich auch nicht. Das Anschlusskabel an sich ist ja Teil des Bauteils. Also bekommt es auch keine extra Bezeichnung.



Ansonsten bekommt ja jede Anschlußklemme eines Bauteils 
ein BMK. Interessanter wird es zb wenn der Fühler in einer
Heizoatrone sitzt


----------



## paec (23 August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Meine Meinung war auch, dass Bauteil und Leitung ein BMK bekommen.

Mal sehen, ob ich mich durchsetzen kann.


----------

